# Sand blaster bait blaster



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally pulled the trigger on this sucker and canâ€™t wait to use. Was surprised to know these are actually made in Austin. Anyone with some experience and hints on one of these please post up. Canâ€™t wait to start launching baits. 12 foot surf rod is in last pic for size reference. 


















































Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Had a couple questions in where to buy and Malcolm has this sight
https://reelsteelfishin.com

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

How much was the rig? Just wondering if maybe i am better of buying a drone...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in for the review.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

On sale for $475. Crazy thing itâ€™s all stainless and thick wall. Extremely well built and heavier than you think. Really amazed. For that price you get the blaster, 6 molds, 6 rigs, shock leader and a dc air compressor. 


Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

Unfortunately, these are not permitted on PINS. :/ 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

have you had time to use this thing yet? Some of us would love to have a review.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

AFORWW said:


> Unfortunately, these are not permitted on PINS. :/
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Why not?

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Minh said:


> have you had time to use this thing yet? Some of us would love to have a review.


I have not actually fished with it but did some test launches and it is bad to the bone. No doubt in my mind this will launch a bait 300 yards without a huge head wind.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513


----------



## AFORWW (May 2, 2018)

yellowskeeter said:


> I have not actually fished with it but did some test launches and it is bad to the bone. No doubt in my mind this will launch a bait 300 yards without a huge head wind.
> 
> Customizing one sled at a time
> Mobile Marine audio and electronics
> 832-726-5513


Your guess is as good as mine but if you look at the NPW website they specifically say bait launchers air or combustion operated are considered weapons and are not permitted on the national seashore.

I've seen a few out there, but definitely against their regulations unfortunately. And here lately, I've seen the law enforcement guys out pretty regularly so not a chance I'm willing to take. I'll just yak em out if I need to go past the third bar lol.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

yellowskeeter said:


> I have not actually fished with it but did some test launches and it is bad to the bone. No doubt in my mind this will launch a bait 300 yards without a huge head wind.
> 
> Customizing one sled at a time
> Mobile Marine audio and electronics
> 832-726-5513


When you say 300 yard, that is 3 football fields are you sure it will go that far?


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

I built one for about $60 and got really good distance out of it but struggled a little with delivering the payload intact to full distance. It would blow shrimp off the hook. Cut bait would make it out most of the time.
Don't use light leaders as they will get tangled and crimped/bent etc. The hardest thing I found was finding something as wadding that would allow a good seal AND separate from the leader/bait to provide good distance. I found that putting a hand full of ice at the bottom did pretty good but never found the 'right' thing.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BUDA (Sep 3, 2004)

*you will need more bait molds*

it looks just like mine. 2" pvc gun,4 " pvc air chamber, i power mine up to about 110 psi,,i hand built mine . NOW THE TRICK,,,,,my baits are about 10 " long. and i carry about 12 to 16 baits with me fishing in a old styrofoam container that had food delivered to my house,,, i all ways stop at Krogers by my house in Conroe and get a little dry ice .. 3 $ worth to keep baits frozen for 2 days, bait molds are 2 " pvc with flat plug glued to bottom, my arms and shoulder are shot, from old rotator cuff injuries, the gun works great, get a level and make sure cannon is set on 45 degrees for best results,, oh yea last thing make dang sure bail is open on spinning reel or you will have a mess


----------



## Minh (Jun 1, 2018)

BUDA said:


> it looks just like mine. 2" pvc gun,4 " pvc air chamber, i power mine up to about 110 psi,,i hand built mine . NOW THE TRICK,,,,,my baits are about 10 " long. and i carry about 12 to 16 baits with me fishing in a old styrofoam container that had food delivered to my house,,, i all ways stop at Krogers by my house in Conroe and get a little dry ice .. 3 $ worth to keep baits frozen for 2 days, bait molds are 2 " pvc with flat plug glued to bottom, my arms and shoulder are shot, from old rotator cuff injuries, the gun works great, get a level and make sure cannon is set on 45 degrees for best results,, oh yea last thing make dang sure bail is open on spinning reel or you will have a mess


do you have plans for your creation? I know people have made potato guns, this is basically that. But i wanted to see how you have yours rigged up.

How do you get the bait into molds like the bait blaster does?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally got to use it last weekend and we could shoot baits clear across Mansfield jetti channel. Although this thing is really cool, it really does not fit my style of fishing so after shooting four baits is rather have someone that fits their fishing needs have it. This is basically brand new and comes with the blaster, 15 bait molds and the air compressor. Retails for $699 on the blaster alone but looking for $390 cash.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to shoot fresh bait at distance or do you have to freeze it?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

BUDA said:


> it looks just like mine. 2" pvc gun,4 " pvc air chamber, i power mine up to about 110 psi,,i hand built mine . NOW THE TRICK,,,,,my baits are about 10 " long. and i carry about 12 to 16 baits with me fishing in a old styrofoam container that had food delivered to my house,,, i all ways stop at Krogers by my house in Conroe and get a little dry ice .. 3 $ worth to keep baits frozen for 2 days, bait molds are 2 " pvc with flat plug glued to bottom, my arms and shoulder are shot, from old rotator cuff injuries, the gun works great, get a level and make sure cannon is set on 45 degrees for best results,, oh yea last thing make dang sure bail is open on spinning reel or you will have a mess


PVC + 110 psi = dangerous, if you ask me. I'm sure it will work fine, until it doesn't. Big boom, shrapnel everywhere...

But don't let me stop you...


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

mtbfreak said:


> Are you able to shoot fresh bait at distance or do you have to freeze it?


Iâ€™ve seen people shoot fresh mullet but it would have to take the space up in the tube pretty good. In our last trip I was able to keep all baits completely frozen for three days in my 65 Rtic. Placed 4 soda liter frozen bottles on the bottom, then placed baits on top of that, one layer of cardboard and the dry ice on top. With that set up I think you could easily do 5 days remotely. After 3 days when we left everything including bottles were frozen solid.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Lowering to $350. Will keep it if it does not move at this price.

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------

